# Chipping /Pitching



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been struggling with my chipping and pitching from around the green to 45-50 yds away from the green. Do you guys have any good readings or videos that may help me?

Also, is Golf Tips Magazine any good?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*chipping and pitching*

I want someone to advise on this one too. I'm able to get loft but I'm too short or too long. just once in a while I hit a good one for a one putt. this is another game within the game.


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I want someone to advise on this one too. I'm able to get loft but I'm too short or too long. just once in a while I hit a good one for a one putt. this is another game within the game.


That is EXACTLY my problem also. Too short or too long with an ocassional good one and a rare chip in. This part of my game is murdering my score. I am pretty decent from the fairway and ok with putting, but when it comes to being around the green, 10-30 or so yards out, too long or too short. I can see my score dropping 10-15 strokes if I can get this part of my game down.


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

If you guys don't have water in front of you (or anything that would prevent a low shot), try taking a 3 iron/4 iron, putting it back in you stance, and just hitting it up there. With some practice, that method can be very potent.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Chipping and pitching*



King Woods said:


> If you guys don't have water in front of you (or anything that would prevent a low shot), try taking a 3 iron/4 iron, putting it back in you stance, and just hitting it up there. With some practice, that method can be very potent.


King: You mean similar to a long putt but with a little loft.:dunno:


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

King Woods said:


> If you guys don't have water in front of you (or anything that would prevent a low shot), try taking a 3 iron/4 iron, putting it back in you stance, and just hitting it up there. With some practice, that method can be very potent.


I do that same thing but with a 6 iron. It works great, you seem to have a lot more control over the ball vs. getting one up in the air with a wedge.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*chipping and pitching*



skeener said:


> I do that same thing but with a 6 iron. It works great, you seem to have a lot more control over the ball vs. getting one up in the air with a wedge.


Okay yesterday I was pracicing on an execitive course, I had an elevated green with a grassed over bunker to my front and 30 yards, I used a sand wedge, to me, a beautiful shot high and straight for the pin. the ball hit in front of the cup rolled 10' off the green. if you can picture the lie I had. what would be your best guess as how to have played the same shot. 50f yesterday and today mixed rain and snow and five days off
Bob


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

It really all depends on th slope of the the green and the hole location.. I probably would have tried the same shot you did though and pray for some back spin.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*chipping and pitching*

skeener I appreciate the input. I use the 6&7 irons like a putter 10' in anything longer its chip, pitch, pray.
Bob


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Front 9 my chiping and pitching games is on.. If I am just a few feet off the green you can pretty much count that as going in the cup or with in 2 ft.. The back 9 its a different story when the alcohol starts kicking in.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*chipping and pitching*

Skeener: I can relate to the same problem on the back nine, so my little lotus blossom had me switch to other refreshments still didn't fix my chipping.:laugh:


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I guess I am lucky that we normally play capitan's choice and my cousin which is my partner normally picks up my slack with the short game. I was really impressed the last time I played.. on the 17 hole I hit close to a 320 yard drive and then took my new King Cobra baffler 3 iron (the first time ever hitting it)and hit it about 215 yards and landed about 6ft from the hole for eagle. Can't ask for anything more from a drunk golfer.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Now you're sure that 320 yarder was with a club not the cart chasing the beverage lady:laugh:


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

It could have been... but I don't think so because these carts at this course don't go over walking speed which I guess is a good thing, I would hate to black out and fall out of the cart at 30mph.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Ya got me on that one I don't have a smart Axx remark. I will say that the best drive I've had is only 280 oon a 300 yard par 4, still bogied the bugger.
Bob:laugh:


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

I do that a lot too. I think I am a pro at making a perfect tee shot on a hole look absolutly horrible. At on of the courses here there is a hole that is a par 4 about 425 yards down hill! If you really rip a good drive you can be sitting at about 50 yards out... 2nd shot.. in the woods haha.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

skeener said:


> I do that a lot too. I think I am a pro at making a perfect tee shot on a hole look absolutly horrible. At on of the courses here there is a hole that is a par 4 about 425 yards down hill! If you really rip a good drive you can be sitting at about 50 yards out... 2nd shot.. in the woods haha.


you know I'm good at giving advise on golf ,since I make every mistake there is. Casey stangle, no I don' think it was him,Yogi Beara(sic) once said this about baseball but it applies to golf, paraphrasing,; " its 50% mental and the other part is 50% thinking" I sometimes just think I'm a nut case with a bad short game gone mental.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

I judge my wedge distance's quite well. My sandwedge is pretty deadly . My trouble is that I'm always leaving myself 10ft putts.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*pitchin and chipping*



Pro_Wanna_Be said:


> I judge my wedge distance's quite well. My sandwedge is pretty deadly . My trouble is that I'm always leaving myself 10ft putts.


I beleive King woods has the shots we need to learn. put the wedges away on closer shots and use other irons. The bump and run, but practice first.:thumbsup:

Bob


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Dave Pelz has a good book on the short game. I practice the ladder drill for short chips and use the clock system for pitches to 100 yards out and sometimes for longer shots with wind. The easiest for me is 9 oclock and if I choke up on the clubs it gives me even more different yardages with each club


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> Dave Pelz has a good book on the short game. I practice the ladder drill for short chips and use the clock system for pitches to 100 yards out and sometimes for longer shots with wind. The easiest for me is 9 oclock and if I choke up on the clubs it gives me even more different yardages with each club


Stevel1017: the biggest problem I'm trying to correct on a pitch or chip is the the amount of back swing and follow through to get the right distance so the ball will roll toward the cup or drop close to the cup, especially coming across a hazard. I think this is the main issue of Centaur's post before skeener and I started fertilizing the couse.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

How does the clock drill work? I understand the ladder system just not sure of the clock system.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Pro_Wanna_Be said:


> How does the clock drill work? I understand the ladder system just not sure of the clock system.


pro wanna be: I think the clock sysytem is establish 12 oclock position as the hands of the clock moving around the pin, but I'll let Stevel1017 jump in and comfirm my guess.
Bob


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

the clock system is where you picture your hands on a clock. At address you are at 6 o'clock. when you swing back when your left forearm (if you are right handed) is parallel to the ground your hands would be at 9 o'clock. Then swing forward as normal. It doesnt matter if your hands are exactly at 9, as long as you feel it is 9 o'clock.
now with my 56 degree wedge I hit it about 90 yards full shot, at 9 I hit it 60. If I choke up about 1 inch, then I hit it full about 85 yrds and at 9 o'clock about 55 yards. Choke up 2 inches and I hit the it 80 yards full and 50 at 9 o'clock. Add 7:30 (o'clock) and you have 6 more different yardages. Do this with your pitching wedge and 9 iron and 60 degree (if you have one). and you have a number of yardages you can rely on. Of course practice on the range to determine your actual yardages.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I might add the follow through is normal, I finish with the club on my left shoulder. I use the follow through more to control the trajectory of the shot, the lower the finish the lower the shot. And of course my 60 degree flies higher than my 52 degrees


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> I might add the follow through is normal, I finish with the club on my left shoulder. I use the follow through more to control the trajectory of the shot, the lower the finish the lower the shot. And of course my 60 degree flies higher than my 52 degrees


Normally on my setup and depending on the distance, I'm centered on the ball for a full swing 100 yards out and the closer I am to the green I move forward of the ball so if I am 20'off I line up with the rear foot even with the ball and my weight on the left foot. I will then use 6-9 irons under 20' if the terrain will allow. this method hasn't worked all that well, since I'm playing in two hours I'll try your method and I'll see what happens. can't hurt


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

broken tee said:


> King: You mean similar to a long putt but with a little loft.:dunno:


Kind of. Like you hit it and it goes maybe 5 feet off of the ground at first and then it just runs and runs and runs. But you should really only play that shot if you've got a clear path to the hole. Like only fairway in between you and the hole. Otherwise, a normal wedge shot is needed.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I tried the clock method...has merit, but I need practice


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, in golf there are no instant fixes, but if you go to the range and work on it, and learn the distances you hit each shot, you will have a yardstick to work with. and of course with practice you will become comfortable with it


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

this clock methods sounds like a nice system to the range I go.


----------

